# My first cockapoo



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi everyone new puppy a wk on sunday so excited been reading
all your messages its 16yrs since l had a puppy,so crates werent heard of then
so lm not sure about them.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, 


a crete is like a cot for a baby, a safe place to put them when your not watching them so they cant chew anything you dont want them to. 


my mum never usd one till her cocker pup ate the partiten wall down to the meetle suport. after that Tico was always crated. 


so what did you call you pup, do you have any photos.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

*new puppy*

another wk yet chose him at jukeedoodles on the 17th calling him buddy
l can see the advantage of crates but not sure.l will try to put photos on
but not used to this set up thanks


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I wasn't too sure about crates either but did some research and soon learnt the benefits  Puppy's feel safe and secure in a crate as well as speeding up toilet training and ensuring nothing gets chewed that shouldn't  

Lolly did cry for the first 6 nights that she was in her crate and I'd say she learnt to tolerate her crate rather than love it. But she was toilet trained very fast with very few accidents. She only wee'd in her crate the first night. Lolly is nearly 7 months old now and we have just got rid of the crate now that we feel we can trust her not to destroy things if she's left alone. 

I have to say that I would have been constantly worrying about what Lolly was up to when she was younger and we weren't around if we didn't have the crate. I would have been scared for her safety as well as my furniture!! lol

It's a very personal choice, so you need to do some research and decide what suits you, your family and your puppy.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

*new puppy*

Hi yes after reading lots of the stories on here l can see there is lots of benefits with using a crate,but l think its as you say its personal choice l have bought a safety gate for the kitchen which is quite small with a tiled floor so l think l may just see how we go,theres not much he can hurt in there 
thanks anyway


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Doreen - I chose not to use a crate but do have a puppy "pen" set up in our kitchen for Chip - its about a 4 foot by 4 foot space and I leave him in it at night, when I can't watch him, and when I'm gone. I'm just starting to leave him in the main kitchen out of the pen for short trips. I keep a puppy pad in there for him as well, and it has worked well for us.

I keep waffling and wondering if I should also have crate trained in case we have to take him somewhere in a crate, but I know its probably too late now!

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Doreen and welcome!! How exciting for you!!! 

We use a crate as JD advised us to as did so many people so decided they all knew better than us new puppy owners! However, our main reason for it was to get Luna sleeping all night (I need my sleep!!!) and the crate has definitely done this. From Day 1 she has slept all night, & she happily goes in there every night. BUT as it's in our bathroom near our bedrooms, we have just a vet bed in the kitchen which we move into the lounge or dining room depending on where we are. Luna therefore never uses her crate in the day, except when we shut her in the bathroom when we go out. So perhaps you could use one for night time only (in any room) and use just a bed for during the day? Just a thought...


----------



## MrsH (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Doreen
Like you, I didn't use a crate last time but someone who has a cocker said they love a 'den'. We picked Bertie up last sat and he loves his. Went in straight away and goes in when he's tired or when kids get boisterous! Sleeps in it all night. Also, with our old dog, we moved house when he was older and had problems with leaving him in the new house. My vet suggested that a crate can give them a secure place long term wherever you go...just a thought.
Catriona


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

If you do decide to go for a crate. Don't forget to put a blanket or something over the top to make it like a den. They feel more secure that way.

Looking forward to seeing some photos of your new puppy Buddy.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Doreen,i use a crate and its been a god send its a place where i know Buddy will be safe and he feels safe.He has never chewed any furniture (apart from corners of the rug)On the other view my cousin hasnt crate trained her cockapoo and she uses a stair gate in the kitchen he has opened the cuboards when theve been out and eaten food he has chewed the phone the list goes on!Also he wouldnt settle in the kitchen at night so he also now sleeps upstairs.
Im not saying your puppy will be the same but its good to know some of the problems that can happen if puppies arent crate trained so you can make your decision.

Good luck with your new pup ,and great name!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We did put Izzie in a crate at night time when we first got her, but not for too long maybe a couple of months) although she is very well behaved, we leave the kitchen door & lounge door open for her when we go out anywhere (shut all other doors where things may be on he floor) and she LOVES to sit on the back of the sofa looking out of the window/sleeping  I know when she has had to stay at my uncles when we have gone on holiday that they make her sleep in a crate in their bedroom/kitchen at night & she doesn't mind, although she never used to just go and get in the crate as she loves company and will always stay where we are. She now sleeps either under my mums dressing table in her bedroom or in her bed in the kitchen depends if she follows mum up to bed or stays down with dad haha). So I think it's definitely up to you what you think is best for your pup and what your pup likes, all dogs will be different so you could see how it goes without or you could get one to try and see if it works, good luck!


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi thanks,l think as you say it is individual choice,l might wait and see how things go
l can always get one if it doesnt work out with the safety gate,l only work 12hrs a wk
so really its only the full day l do that he will be left just didnt fancy the idea of him crated for too long probably wont want to leave him at all cant wait for next sunday especially looking and reading about all the lovely puppies on here still tryingto put a photo on but not doing very well your buddy is lovely thanks again for your help


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

hi thanks yes l think lm going to see how we go, if it doesnt work with the safety gate l can always decide to get one,my friends got a play pen that l could borrow so l could give that a try


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Doreen, till is now 4 months and when I go to work she stays in the kitchen/dining room where she has a bed and touch wood so far she has not destroyed or chewed on anything. I do crate her at night though and she is very happy to go in it and sleeps well.
It is a personal choice but I did not want to crate her during the day.


----------

